# 2019 Auto World Xtraction Release 26 - Cars N Coffee



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just posted the new article covering the latest Auto World Xtraction release. Check it out here: 

https://sites.google.com/a/speedinc...19-xtraction-release-26-sc341---cars-n-coffee



-Paul


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The gear ratio change wasn't needed. Without a doubt, the single biggest problem with the X-Traction UltraG chassis is that the front axle is often bent. The resulting wobble causes deslots. If AW is changing the gear ratio to "smooth" performance through the curves, it's a mistake. Straight front axle assemblies are much more important.


----------

